# Rimadyl overdose



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you - as you say, they vomited much of it, and you caught it quickly, so they have an excellent chance of a full recovery. Stay strong - they are in the best place, and getting the best treatment. We are here when you need to talk.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Thinking of you...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What an_ awful_ thing to happen! I hope to hear Apollo and Jazz come through well. Your quick action and levelheadedness are to be applauded. I'm actually awed by it. You did everything right! So good of you to find the strength and time to offer a warning to others, thanks for that. At times I swear poodles have thumbs, the things they can open and get into! I'm keeping a good thought for you and your poodles here in New Jersey. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so glad that you did the right thing by getting them to the vet right away. 
Our fur babies really are like children, even in the mischief that they get in. That is so scary. Making me re-think where I keep Max's medicines.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I can see that very thing happening in my house, because poodles are so curious and resourceful. Probably Violet knocked it off the shelf and the poodles were like, wow, best toy ever. Maddy has popped the lid off my husband's Tums bottle in a fraction of a second, right in front of me. Anyway, I hope all will be well and the vet manages to flush all that excess out of their systems. Thinking of you today!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

So sorry , yes they can and do get into all kinds of things that are not good for them.will be praying that all will be well with you, your husband and fur babies.Hugs.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! Thinking of all of you! Naughty cat! Naughty puppies! Hang in there. Glad you caught it when you did, hope everyone gets better.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow the crafty kids. I always knew cats were trouble. LOL. seriously though I hope all is well and your kids are back to normal soon. Very scary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping and praying this will all end well. This happened to one of our pups. His housemate was on Metacam for arthritis and they got into it. Another case of it being knocked down and chewed open. Everyone ended up fine, so hopefully this will be how your story ends too.


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

All my positive thoughts are being sent your way to aid in your pups full quick recovery. Your a good mom and acted quickly which is so important with emergencies. No matter how smart and careful we are none of us can think of every possible mishap these poodles can get themselves into. I am also sending you a big hug since I am sure you could use one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Even dogs have guardian angels I guess! I guess this is one case where vomit was cleaned up with absolutely no regrets! Hoping for a good ending for this horrible tale! 
Good wishes,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope that your pups are doing well, and that they are on the quick road to recovery with no lasting effects of the medication. Hugs, hang in there!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry this has happened to your babies ;( thank you for posting and warning others..since they vomited and you acted so quickly hopefully they will have full recovery. Prayers and hugs coming your way....


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and your spoos. A similar thing happened to me one Sunday morning. I was counting out my own pills on the kitchen counter and I heard one of them roll onto the floor and bounce. Poppy was faster than me. I quickly worked out which medication it was - blood pressure pills and rang the emergency vets. They came straight away and placed a grain of some medication into her eye. Within 10 minutes she vomited the contents of her stomach including the pill. He said the size of the dog and the human dose could have been disastrous. Since then I always count my pills into a saucer now so they can't roll off the counter.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Sending best wishes your way!

I lost a dog to a potential NSAID toxicity, over $15,000 in bills later my dog didnt make it. His GI tract perforated multiple times and after 2 surgeries and many blood transfusions we called it quits as he just wasnt going to recover. Its VERY scary when your dogs get into something like NSAIDs. It can affect some more than others. You are right in that the vomit will likely have saved them. 

Not only do you have to worry about kidney and liver damage, but severe ulceration and perforation to the GI tract. 

Sounds like your kids are in good hands now, and I will cotinue to cross my fingers for them!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Your babies are in my thoughts and prayers!! This is a huge fear of mine! We are pretty sure Aria ate some medicine at my parents house a few months ago. My mom sometimes drops her medication on the floor and doesn't realize. One day aria was just fine and then half way home she started vomiting violently and then when we got home she started having the most rancid and black diarrhea I have ever seen. Pretty quickly the diarrhea stopped and the barf became clear spit up and I decide to give her 1 hr. if the spit up didnt stop in one hr I was going to take her to the emergency vet. She recovered almost as quickly as she got sick.

It wasn't until about 4 days later my mom made a comment to me about dropping a pill and not being able to find it and how she does that sometimes an how her room is dim and so it makes it hard to find them again when it ALL clicked! Aria had snuck into her room that day we visited and we knew because she when she threw up she threw up one of my moms ear plugs that sit on the side of her bed.

If I had known that it was a possibility at the time that she had found medication then I would have taken her straight to the vet. I'm just thankful that her body rejected it almost immediately and that she has never had any adverse reactions since. 

I pray for the best for you and please keep us posted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How is everyone? I am so sorry this happened. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

So many good thoughts going out to you and your babies! When you have a chance, please let us know how they are doing...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

So far so good. I called yesterday to check on them before heading to bed. The vet wanted to keep them on their IVs until this evening then I may be able to bring them home. Dr Hartshorn also wants to talk to me sometime today. Until then I am still in a holding pattern and trying very hard not to make my self sick with the worry and guilt.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to hear they are doing well - hoping they will be home safely this evening with no long term repercussions.

And thank you again for warning us - this is one drug that should NOT be in palatable form!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spindledreams*: So good to hear they seem to be coming along okay. As understandable as it is to any fellow dog-lover that you are inclined to feel guilty, I implore you to stick with reason here. This was an ACCIDENT! An unfortunate and scary and awful one. You along with Jazz and Apollo were mutual victims of happenstance. Yes, going forward all bottles and vials of potentially harmful things will be doubly-secured for safekeeping. But please don't go hard on yourself about this. Dogs get into things we'd never imagine and in the process sometimes manage to do themselves harm. You truly have more than enough on your plate as is. I hope the sense of foreboding you have bout speaking with the vet later is overblown. I'll check back for your update. Meanwhile, I'm very much hoping all will be well!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sorry for you at this scary time. You did a great job rushing them off to the vet. 

For everyone out there buying a small safe from Staples will save you worry. Our son freaked us out when he was 5. We used to store our Meds up in 1 of the kitchen cabinets thinking we were safe. But 1 day my son came to me & said he had taken his Vitamin Pill, which just happens to be with all the other meds. He had moved a stool climbed on it onto our counter & opening the cabinet. Once he pulled down the bottle that he had taken a pill out of & it was the correct one but we still went out that day & bought a SAFE. Scared us silly.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, I can see why you are sick with worry but there really is no reason for guilt. I want to thank you of making me aware of this danger. It honestly had never occurred to me that a dog would chew the top off a medicine bottle. I am sure I am not alone in my ignorance. You acted quickly and I bet you were never so happy to see vomit. I hope that you hear good news from the vet.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got a call from Dr. Hartshorn. if their liver enzymes don't climb they will unhook the ivs at 4 and run more blood work at 6 and decide then if they can come home tonight.
Jazzy has bloody diarrhea now and is on med for it so that is another worry.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Hope the 6 p.m. blood draw clears them to come home tonight!:clover:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Please don't be so hard on yourself! Put this down to one of life's unexplained 'why me's' and move forward with joy and the thought that they will be fine! Negativity can be very physically debilitating, so take care of yourself!!!!!
Warm Hugs & Wet Puppy Kisses
LAUREL & MOLLY


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I hope they get to come home where they belong tonight.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Good news the kids are home. Even better news the last blood work was better then expected so they don't have to go back in unless there appears to be a problem. They will both be on medication to protect their gut for the rest of the week. Jazzy apparently got the largest dose as she developed bloody diarrhea this morning so she is also getting medication for that. They are on limited food and water tonight per the doctors orders but they are tickled pink to be allowed to play with one another again. Grin apparently all they wanted to do when taken out at the Vets was play and not do their business.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great news! So glad to hear Jazz and Apollo are together again and home where they belong. Very good to hear they aced their final blood work too. Now you can all start to feel a lot better. Really happy to get this news, thanks for reporting in! Hope you get a good night's rest--you must be dog tired!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

This is such good news. We have all been waiting to hear.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful! So happy for you and your babies!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - hope it all continues to go well.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

So glad they are home and safe. 
Whew what a scare.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Day, Happy Day, Great !


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so happy for you all! Thanks for letting us know! I know that your babies are thrilled to be home and so are you! Hopefully everyone can take some down time and rest from all of the excitement!

I am beyond thrilled for you that they are doing well and wanting to play, because that shows how good they are doing! :cheer2:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So glad to hear they are doing well and home!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Poor babies. I'm so glad they're OK and home again.


----------

